
Over the next 12 mo Scott plans to learn MIT's entire 4-year curriculum for CS - ph0rque
http://www.youtube.com/user/TheMITChallenge
======
ph0rque
Just found his blog post: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3045153>

